# Kubota L245DT - Won't start



## horse60

Hello, I have a L245DT that was running fine last year when I put her to bed and now this spring won't start. I change out fuel with new thinking maybe it might be too old. I have tried changing the fuel filters. I think there is something wrong with the injection pump because when I tried to bleed the air out of the system, no fuel. It was suggested to me to crack the lines going to the injectors and use light air pressure at the fuel tank fill until fuel is present at injectors. I performed this successfully but machine still won't start. Any ideas or common problems? Thanks for any information in advance.

Kraig


----------



## Thomas

"I put her to bed and now this spring won't start"

Does the engine turn over
Do you have fuel to filter..maybe plug in fuel line or bottom of tank.


----------



## horse60

Yes engine turns over and yes it has fuel past the filter. Thats why I think it might be a bad fuel pump, I forced fuel all the way to the injectors with air at fuel tank fill, had to push fuel that way because when engine was cranking and bleeder screw is out no fuel come out. I think there is no plug in the fuel line because when lines were cracked at injectors and air forced the fuel from the fuel tank, fuel came out of cracked lines at injectors. Thanks though, good to check everything I might have forgotten to check.

Kraig


----------



## Mickey

Before you get too far, does this engine have a compression release? If so I'd check to see if the release is closed to insure full compression.

Could be something else but lets get past the simple stuff first.


----------



## horse60

Yes it does I think, your talking about for aiding in starting when battery is low, right? The "decomp knob" I will try this and get back to ya, thanks.


----------



## horse60

Made sure it was closed with same result. Won't start.


----------



## horse60

Found the problem, the rack got a little bit of water on it somehow and made it stick in the fuel shut off position. Worked it back and forth until it loosened up. Now it starts, I will have to make sure where the water, or coolant came from not sure. Thanks for the help.


----------



## WinnieCouple

good to hear your back in action.
Its always good to hear the "fix" for little problems, just in case.
Thanks for the followup.


----------



## calheader

Sir, I think I might be having the same problem. My L245 shut off one day and I couldn't get it to restart. cleaned everything out from the tank to the fuel injector pump. good fuel to top of injectors, ended up taking injectors in, one failed, but rebuilt all three anyhow. Bled fuel to top of injectors again, still won't run. It starts and then stalls right away. Only gets a couple of turns under its own power. What is this rack you were talking about? Any details if you remember would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------

